# Weight gain



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi guys.

Im a skinny guy and I'm looking at gaining weight. I'm signing up to my local gym tomorrow and will be starting to play basketball + football again in the coming weeks. Basically, I need advice as to which protein shake would be best for me. I know my current diet will consist of pasta, rice, chicken, steak, peanuts and fruit etc but I really need help with the supplement side of things.

One thing is that I'm diabetic so I need the product to be low in sugar as can be really. Ive noticed that each copy (that sells protein shakes) all vary with the amount of sugar that is in their products and its basically me trying to avoid the ones that are laced with too much sugar etc.

Ive seen so many recommendations for the weight gain products from the guys over at Sports Nutrition by Extreme Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing - Extreme Nutrition Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing but because I'm new to all of this, I don't know if A) they are good and B) if their weight gain shakes will be ok for someone like me with diabetes.

Any help would be amazing.

Thanks a lot.

Gari.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Gari, as a diabetic you may be better off with a straight protein powder like Extreme Pro-6 and then adding some oats for extra carbohydrates. This will not have the same effect on your blood sugar levels as the vast majority of weigh gain product will.

Our Extreme Mass is made with powdered oats, fructose and maltodextrin for carbs along with 3 protein sources. This may be enough to mean the product has a low enough glycemic load to make it suitable for a diabetic but I would not like to say for sure it is or not.

You'd be far better off with a protein blend rather than a whey because it will slow down your bodies ability to digest food and so keep your blood sugar down too.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi mate.

Thanks for the reply.

I've just checked out the two products that you mention and with regard to the first (Extreme Pro-6), you mention about adding some oats to give it the extra carbs that may be needed. Do you know the sort of amount that I would need to add to each shake? and also if something like this would be suitable - Cookies Detecting!

I really love the sound of Extreme Mass as it seems to have everything that I need to build myself up in one tub and doesn't require adding extra ingredients each time, so its very convenient thats for sure. The one thing that I noticed though in the ingredients is the amount of sugar that Extreme Mass has and for a diabetic, I'm not so sure if it would be a good idea. Is there a reason for the sugar level being so high? as the likes of Cyto Gainer has 5g of sugar and even Maximuscle Progain (which is an overpriced and average product) still has a lot less sugar content than Extreme Mass. Maybe I'm looking at it wrong and its not as bad as I think it is but im just a bit worried that I will purchase it and my sugar levels would go through the roof.

Thanks again for your response as its appreciated mate. I really want to order my weight gain supplement from you guys as I've had so many people that have told me how good your products are but I just have to make sure thats all.

Cheers.

Gari.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Those Mornflake oats will be fine to add to Pro-6. As for how much to add: well, that completely depends on your stats and dietary requirements.

I can't answer the questions on the Mass but I'd personally just go with Extreme's initial recommendation and stick with the former just to be safe. Saying that, the vanilla fudge Mass is very VERY tasty!!


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I think it looks like I will need to go with the Pro-6 unless Extreme can say more about the Extreme Mass and its sugar content. With regards to the oats, I take it that they need to be cooked, right?


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post.

@Extreme - Ive just been reading up on the Pro-6 that you recommended and I notice that it states that its good for dieting. I take it, that it will still be ideal for me trying to put weight on, Right?

Sorry for all the questions but I've tried so many weight gainers/protein shakes in the past, that didn't seem to do a great deal and with such a highly recommended company like yours, I want to make sure I get it right and don't make the same mistake twice. Thanks.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

GariClark said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> @Extreme - Ive just been reading up on the Pro-6 that you recommended and I notice that it states that its good for dieting. I take it, that it will still be ideal for me trying to put weight on, Right?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I've tried so many weight gainers/protein shakes in the past, that didn't seem to do a great deal and with such a highly recommended company like yours, I want to make sure I get it right and don't make the same mistake twice. Thanks.


I found the pro6 put me off my food So IMO it did not help me gain I think you would be better with the mass builder Mind I don't know a lot mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

GariClark said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I think it looks like I will need to go with the Pro-6 unless Extreme can say more about the Extreme Mass and its sugar content. With regards to the oats, I take it that they need to be cooked, right?


The maltodextrin is a rapidly absorbed polysaccaride (depends on the DE equivalent for how quick) and fructose is a monosaccaride (you'll here people refer to 'simple sugars'). They are specifically in weight gain shakes for their properties in restoring depleted glycogen levels (malto for muscle glycogen and fructose liver glycogen) rapidly through an associated insulin spike (in response to the elevated blood glucose). The Insulin spike causes enhanced uptake of amino acids into the muscle cells. Basically the sugar is there on purpose. Won't see many people putting fructose in shakes - suprised the positives never get pointed out. I know plenty of people who drink a can of coke after training because it has fructose as well as other simple sugars. I imagine you'll be well up on your insulin understanding.

As a diabetic it depends on your sensitivity but I'd suggest pro-6 for safeties sake. Also note supps are a supplement to a good diet so post up your current diet in the forum and I'll take a look.

No, the oats don't need to be cooked. Why would they?


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> The maltodextrin is a rapidly absorbed polysaccaride (depends on the DE equivalent for how quick) and fructose is a monosaccaride (you'll here people refer to 'simple sugars'). They are specifically in weight gain shakes for their properties in restoring depleted glycogen levels (malto for muscle glycogen and fructose liver glycogen) rapidly through an associated insulin spike (in response to the elevated blood glucose). The Insulin spike causes enhanced uptake of amino acids into the muscle cells. Basically the sugar is there on purpose. Won't see many people putting fructose in shakes - suprised the positives never get pointed out. I know plenty of people who drink a can of coke after training because it has fructose as well as other simple sugars. I imagine you'll be well up on your insulin understanding.
> 
> As a diabetic it depends on your sensitivity but I'd suggest pro-6 for safeties sake. Also note supps are a supplement to a good diet so post up your current diet in the forum and I'll take a look.
> 
> No, the oats don't need to be cooked. Why would they?


Thanks for the reply.

I think that it is probably best for me to go for the Pro-6 just in case and add oats and fruit to it to give me the extras that I might need. Ill give that a go and see how I get on and hopefully it will make me gain weight.

With regard to my diet, at present it currently looks like this;

7:30 - porridge

9:30 - nuts/fruit mix

11:00 - tuna sandwiches

13:00 - tuna/cheese pasta

15:00 - banana or apple

17:30 - chicken/vegtables

20:00 - fruit/peanuts

23:00 - rice meal

With regards to asking about the porridge oats, I'm not actually sure why I asked if they needed to be cooked. Probably because I was just thinking about how you need to cook them when you eat them lol

Thanks again.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a read. http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-intermediates-formulating-your-diet.html


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> Have a read. http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-intermediates-formulating-your-diet.html


That really is an amazing post. Thanks so much for that as it will help me out in a big way. Im actually going to print that out and keep reading it every so often as a reference guide as such.


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

I've just ordered some Pro-6 from Extreme and I've already got my oats ready and waiting. Just a quick question, how many grammes of oats would be needed to add to 75g and 150g of protein powder?

Thanks.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

What do you mean 'needed' - needed for what? Depends entirely on your goals and prospective calorie intake.


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> What do you mean 'needed' - needed for what? Depends entirely on your goals and prospective calorie intake.


Because of the low carb count in the Pro-6, I want to bump the the carbs by adding the oats like recommended by Extreme so it helps me get the right balance of carbs (or thereabouts) needed to help me gain weight in the right way alongside my diet. Of course, I don't want to add a ridiculous amount like 100g for every shake I have but was wondering what most people would add if they were in my situation.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

100g of oats isn't ridiculous at all. Completely depends on your macros.

You want to gain weight you need to be in a calorific excess. All the protein powder in the world will have minimal effect unless you sort your diet out. You simply CANNOT grow without eating enough. Its phsiologically impossible. Post up your diet in the diet section.

I recommend pro-6 to all the guys on here who's diets I've written FYI


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gari, I think you're failing to understand that your calorific needs will be completely different to that of the next person. 150g of oats for some barely touches the sides where as 75g for others will have them looking like a water balloon!

Have you read through the sticky's in the diet section?


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Gari, I think you're failing to understand that your calorific needs will be completely different to that of the next person. 150g of oats for some barely touches the sides where as 75g for others will have them looking like a water balloon!
> 
> Have you read through the sticky's in the diet section?


Hey mate.

Yeah I was totally naive and didn't think of it that way. My bad dude. i have looked through the sticky sections now and thats when I realised that I was making a stupid mistake with some of the questions that I was asking. Im new to all of this as I've never thought about me wanting to put weight on in the past, so I apologise for the stupid questions.

I ordered some pro-6 from Extreme the other day and it came today. Super quick turnaround that is. Amazing service I must say. One thing I'm confused about slightly (and maybe you can help if you have had any experience with Pro-6) is that it tells you on the label, how many doses to have each day and how many scoops etc but it doesn't say the amount of water that it should be mixed with. I take it, the reason for that is personal preference, yeah?. The reason I ask is because most other protein or weight gainers that I've seen before, give you a guideline as to the amount of liquid that should be used for each dose.

Cheers and sorry again for the misunderstanding everyone.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No apology needed dude, good to see you're now understanding more than you did the other day. Just imagine what you'll know by tomorrow...

Spot on with the water, all depends on how you like it. I prefer mine on the thicker side so tend to use about 150ml per 35g scoop.


----------



## GariClark (Jul 15, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> No apology needed dude, good to see you're now understanding more than you did the other day. Just imagine what you'll know by tomorrow...
> 
> Spot on with the water, all depends on how you like it. I prefer mine on the thicker side so tend to use about 150ml per 35g scoop.


ha ha! very true!

Cool, cheers for the advice with the water situation. Ill different amounts and see which I prefer as thats probably the best way.

Thanks again.

EDIT - I forgot to say earlier, I received a free bottle of liquid fury with my Pro-6. Does anyone know if it would be suitable for a diabetic? it looks like it will be but ill be honest and say, I don't really know what it is lol.


----------

